# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Cannot open other files while running stopwatch macro

## isabela1214

I am stumped on how I can fix my macro to allow other spreadsheets to be opened while I run my macro for a stopwatch in the background. The purpose of this stopwatch is to time how long it takes to complete other tasks so it is pivotal to be able to run other spreadsheets. Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## arlu1201

Hello isabela1214, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello isabela1214, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello isabela1214, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello isabela1214, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello isabela1214, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello isabela1214, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## thakrish

Hi,

This is the introduction sub forum and those individuals that can help you would most likely not be looking here. Create a thread with your question in the below sub forum link then you would definitely get the best answer.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/

----------


## thakrish

Hi Isebela1214,

Refer the below thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...workbooks.html

----------

